# Moggie " giants"



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

I was making a joke about 16" crappies at mogadore, anyone whos fished it knows that I was jokin, gotta laugh every now and then,we only go around once!


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I dunno, I've personally seen bigger crappies than those come right out of lake Rockwell.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I believe every lake potentially harbors Giants! Can tell you I caught this 16" crappie in August that came out of one of the portage lakes you would least expect! I know I wasn't expecting to catch her where I was fishing!










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

hunt4smallies said:


> I was making a joke about 16" crappies at mogadore, anyone whos fished it knows that I was jokin, gotta laugh every now and then,we only go around once!


Yes, that was fairly obvious. There really was no call for the tone of the post that most likely got the thread closed, especially after Erieangler51's post with info. about the guy and probable location. Even without that info. though it was clear the video wasn't anywhere in Ohio. Although the location wasn't noted in the video, the real (not wind chill) outside temp. of 30 below was. That's nowhere in Ohio. But even so, posting a video like that without including the actual location or at least noting it wasn't Ohio can lead to the outcome that did occur.



Eliminator said:


> I dunno, I've personally seen bigger crappies than those come right out of lake Rockwell.


That may be true but only because Lake Rockwell has unique fish growth potential for Ohio due to extremely limited fishing opportunities. Obviously there can be a fish or two like that anywhere in Ohio as bobberbucket showed. I've caught a 15 1/2" crappie and a 13" perch out of Nimisila but they were exceptions. You are just fooling yourself if you really believe significant schools of crappie like in the video are in Mogadore or any other public waters in Ohio.

And bobberbucket, that photo doesn't come close to doing your fish justice.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

It took me a couple years before I finally caught a 16in crap. Found mine at WB. But I caught my 2nd at a tiny private pond? Anyone that crappie fishes NE Ohio knows 12in fish are the average big crappie


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

nixmkt said:


> Yes, that was fairly obvious. There really was no call for the tone of the post that most likely got the thread closed, especially after Erieangler51's post with info. about the guy and probable location. Even without that info. though it was clear the video wasn't anywhere in Ohio. Although the location wasn't noted in the video, the real (not wind chill) outside temp. of 30 below was. That's nowhere in Ohio. But even so, posting a video like that without including the actual location or at least noting it wasn't Ohio can lead to the outcome that did occur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes there are schools of Crappie like this in Lake Rockwell, it wasn't just one fish, it was a whole school of them! I wouldn't expect anyone to believe me but that's ok more for me to catch.


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

Hunt4smallies I knew you were joking and actually thought it was funny. I'm a little disappointed the mods locked my post. And yes I agree, this is not the reports section that's why I posted it here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Eliminator said:


> Oh yes there are schools of Crappie like this in Lake Rockwell, it wasn't just one fish, it was a whole school of them! I wouldn't expect anyone to believe me but that's ok more for me to catch.


 I never said that there wasn't or that I didn't believe you. But again, even so, its only because Lake Rockwell has unique fish growth potential for Ohio due to extremely limited fishing opportunities. Although there is a single public shore access point or two, Lake Rockwell is in no way a true publicly accessible fishing lake!


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I live on a pond that was built when a hy way went through, 20 years ago. Not a lot but we get one or two crappie over 18 inches each season, throw them back in to produce more. But no schools of mongo crappie, I will start taking pictures of them for all.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Weekender#1 said:


> I live on a pond that was built when a hy way went through, 20 years ago. Not a lot but we get one or two crappie over 18 inches each season, throw them back in to produce more. But no schools of mongo crappie, I will start taking pictures of them for all.



Boy would I love to catch an 18" crappie!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

I was at nemi 5 yrs go throw in a trap and my Buddie caught a 18.25 " crappie by south main ramp, they are around...


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Check out these slobs from last Spring.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=256689&highlight=crappie+rockwell


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

http://www.landbigfish.com/staterecords/records.cfm?state=Ohio

I DIDN'T KNOW STATE RECORD FISH WERE SO EASY TO CATCH?


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

ballast said:


> I DIDN'T KNOW STATE RECORD FISH WERE SO EASY TO CATCH?


They're not. 11 of those are listed as from private waters. Don't know how many of the other 31 are actually private water but 19 of them are more than 20 years back and only 3 are within the last 5 years.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

nixmkt said:


> I never said that there wasn't or that I didn't believe you. But again, even so, its only because Lake Rockwell has unique fish growth potential for Ohio due to extremely limited fishing opportunities. Although there is a single public shore access point or two, Lake Rockwell is in no way a true publicly accessible fishing lake!


I have to agree. I've seen the same thing at Meander Lake, which is the water supply reservoir for the city of Youngstown and strictly no fishing. There a short bridge that crosses a narrows of the lake where we'd go, as kids, to "feed the fish". We'd throw out chunks of stale bread and the fish would come like crazy! Sometimes illegal fishing would take place there. One time, when I was old enough to drive, I went back there to check the place out. There was a guy hand lining an old CP Swing spinner, remember those?, off the bridge. I see him haul in a nice fish at least 18" and stuff it in a laundry bag. Then another, and another. I thought they were bass, so I sidled on down there and complimented the guy on the nice bass he was catching. He looked at me like I had two heads. "Bass?! Them ain't bass, them are crappie!" He reached in the sack and pulled one out. It's the biggest crappie I have ever seen in my life!


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I fished crappie pretty hard on our local lakes and 15-16 is a big crappie around here 18+ is a state record. So...i don't care if its private or not, nobody is pulling in state record crappie on the reg. School of 18 inchers, BS


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

ballast said:


> ... So...i don't care if its private or not, nobody is pulling in state record crappie on the reg. School of 18 inchers, BS


While a couple of individual 18" crappie have been noted or shown, no one in this discussion has claimed anyone is pulling in state record crappie on the regular or schools of 18 inchers. The back and forth has been pretty civil so far. Why push it like that?


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

All I got from this thread is that you're totally argumentative I can document that in several post within 72hrs. O! O'yaeh and that Rockwell is holding the school of 18 inchers! The lake nobody can fish. It's probably bigfoot catching um too that's y there's no pics?


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Do i believe 18" Crappie are around... yes, but the idea of schools of them does sound hard to believe around here. I remember the posts Mark made on here from his Rockwell customers(how could you forget!) i also remember none of those fish were 18 inches but still huge Crappie. The rare huge lone Crappie are out there though... to me a 14" slab is huge and also uncommon on the Portage/Nimi waters i fish, but still get into a few every year, so it's not impossible to think one of those could make it to 18"... that being said, and after thousands of Crappie ive caught out of the lakes the biggest ive seen first hand was caught by my wife at 15 3/4".... lip closed. That day we were hammering 9 and 10's and this fish bites, we turned her back to spread the good genes.


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

Mogadore holds those big slab croppie, been a few years without a boat feasible to get back out there but I'm ready this spring to find them again. Never measured them but next time I will and get some pics. Pull some real beasts outta there in the spring, I just try not to abuse it.


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

Most good sized lakes and reservoirs will have a few monsters. Those pictures from Rockwell show they may have a few more than most lol


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

I fish Mosquito Lake a lot and have caught a lot of hog crappies but never a 16" one. I think they are in there but finding them is another thing.


----------



## Ttrout (Jan 14, 2015)

I seen an Amish man take a 17&3/4 thru the ice at mosquito bout 3 years ago was an amazing fish


----------

